# Help needed with a dripper (conference attendees please take a peek)



## BigB (29/5/15)

Hi there

I go my gums on a REO, day in and day out, it is a REO. If I want to test a juice, I use a dripper. That is awesome, simple, pretty easy.

However, I got greedy. I bid on one of those limited edition 26650 Phenoms from Vicious Ant. I got #14/300. I then bought the dedicated dripper for it, the Goliath. Too late I realized it needed a dedicated drip tip, so I bought that as well. It arrived 2 days ago.

Now, I might be able to coil up a dual coil for my REO, the Cyclone is fairly easy. This Goliath though, it's an 8 coil monster. I got it up to 8 coils but it would not fire. I figured I might need to tighten down on the screws, bang, they break. After making about 20 coils and getting nowhere I decided to ask you all if one of you would like the challenge of getting this monster to fire. If you can, I will gift you a genuine VA Chaplin Drip Tip worth about R200.... I have them in a few colours as well.

I will be at Vapecon tomorrow, I have a stand there (Vape Decadence). Ask for Brian.....

This is my challenge:


----------



## WHITELABEL (29/5/15)

@shaunnadan would love this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt (29/5/15)

@BigB I am always up for a challenge.

@Paulie I found your "holy grail" dripper ...... now to convince @BigB to part with it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Frank Zef (29/5/15)

Grimm Green talks about this RDA in his latest VLOG (near the end) and explains the Kanthal cutting coil screws.
Here's the link,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/15)

I'm always game for some building

Will come see you bright an early

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigB (29/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm always game for some building
> 
> Will come see you bright an early



Bright and early is dependent on flights being on time and traffic  Lucky I come from the JHB area so I am not too scared of travel and getting lost but wow, that is a very busy area. We land at 07H40 and still need to get the hire car. My brother in law will be there though  Look forward to seeing you............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/15)

Ar


BigB said:


> Bright and early is dependent on flights being on time and traffic  Lucky I come from the JHB area so I am not too scared of travel and getting lost but wow, that is a very busy area. We land at 07H40 and still need to get the hire car. My brother in law will be there though  Look forward to seeing you............




Are you landing at lanseria or or tambo ? 

Traffic should be quiet since it's the weekend, maybe a bit of a delay in William nicol but that's an everyday issue, lol


----------



## BigB (29/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Ar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambo sadly. Lanseria would have been so much easier.... Flying SAA though so they are usually slightly more on time than the other carriers. Looking forward to meeting you all. Need to switch off now, leaving early to the airport.....


----------



## shaunnadan (30/5/15)

Safe flight buddy


----------

